# The iPhone



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Jan 10, 2007)

http://www.apple.com/iphone/

Discuss. 

I, for one, want one badly.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Jan 10, 2007)

Yes, I want one.

But for the 8g its like $600 Canadian, so maybe it'll be worth waiting a bit.


----------



## yak (Jan 10, 2007)

It looks awesome, and if Apple guys put the same ideology that nurtured iPods in that product, it will be tripple the awesome.


----------



## goat (Jan 10, 2007)

im fine with my HTC Wizard.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Jan 10, 2007)

I hope this also includes iPod features. There are cell phones that run iTunes already, so if Apple incorporates the video and podcasts into this also....


----------



## sasaki (Jan 10, 2007)

Balmer is grinding his teeth looking at this thing. God knows how he'll react when he's asked "if the Zune is suffering sales because of Apple's release of the iPhone." It took Microsoft forever before adopting hard drive based MP3 players. Everyone consumer electronic manufacturer had their own following the iPod. Now, 3 months after the Zune was launched, apple enters the Cellphone arena threatening SmartPhones.

It's about time. Apple was going backwards switching to Intel CPUs and losing their uniqueness. I was starting to think that they've lost their edge on innovation. Most likely, the iPhone will have the same success as the iPod. I'd hate to see a great idea go to waste like the Apple Newtons.


That being said, I don't plan to get one because I'm a strong believer that phones are not media centers. I have no need for an MP3 player with a ton of storage nor a phone thats essentially a PDA merged with a mediocre digital camera (not referring to the iPhone, but modern phones in general). If anything, I'd like that Motorola Dumb Phone if they ever release it in the US. But the iPhone is a really nice looking device and seems to offer quite a bit.


----------



## Hanazawa (Jan 10, 2007)

my phone is a PHONE, my music player is a MUSIC PLAYER.

Unless something bizarre happens and I need to replace both of those things the very same day, I'm probably going to stick with my simple, inexpensive phone (and inexpensive plan that doesn't include the mp3 ringtones or internet access anyway) and my kickin' MP3-CD player.


----------



## sasaki (Jan 10, 2007)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> my phone is a PHONE, my music player is a MUSIC PLAYER.
> 
> Unless something bizarre happens and I need to replace both of those things the very same day, I'm probably going to stick with my simple, inexpensive phone (and inexpensive plan that doesn't include the mp3 ringtones or internet access anyway) and my kickin' MP3-CD player.



I agree. Thats why I like the Motofone. Better reception, better audio, longer battery life.


----------



## EmVee (Jan 10, 2007)

I agree with Hanazawa and sasaki.  I've got a cell phone, and I've got a media player, so really there's no need for me to pick this up.  And honestly, while it has a lot of really neat features, why does a cell phone need widescreen? XD  Just my opinion though.

The Motofone, however, does look really neat!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 10, 2007)

I think it's just asking to get yourself robbed. It's bad enough that the white earbuds are a beacon these days.

So you get robbed, because they see it, are you gonna call 911 on your cell? Oh WAIT that's what they stole!


----------



## sasaki (Jan 10, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> I think it's just asking to get yourself robbed. It's bad enough that the white earbuds are a beacon these days.
> 
> So you get robbed, because they see it, are you gonna call 911 on your cell? Oh WAIT that's what they stole!



I guess it's all good for vanity's sake. I do recall seeing a woman dressed up in designer (gangsta) clothing, rings and other jewelry, and a PSP hanging from a studded lanyard around her neck. The PSP was displaying a photo of some rapper.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 10, 2007)

sasaki said:
			
		

> I guess it's all good for vanity's sake. I do recall seeing a woman dressed up in designer (gangsta) clothing, rings and other jewelry, and a PSP hanging from a studded lanyard around her neck. The PSP was displaying a photo of some rapper.



When I see someone with expensive items like that and riding the bus, I question priorities (because in LA you really are better off driving).

Then again, one temp at our workplace thought it was cool to show the other Temps, he PSP full of porn. Yeah that's a great way to get hired.

It's not that I don't think the device is neat, but it is and will qualify as Geek Bling.


----------



## sasaki (Jan 10, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> sasaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know what you mean. This lady wasn't on the bus, but I saw her walking. Though I don't blame someone using public transportation and owning a media center device. The ride is often long and boring, and so is the wait. It's a minor expense compared to owning and maintaining a car, really.

Also, Geek Bling can have practical functions unlike diamond-studded platinum jewelry.


----------



## Hanazawa (Jan 10, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> I think it's just asking to get yourself robbed. It's bad enough that the white earbuds are a beacon these days.



Sometimes I feel a little self-conscious sitting in hallways at school kicking it old-style with my giant ugly headphones, but ultimately I'd rather send the message that I'm poor and uncool than shout "Hay guyz I'm coole too see I haev bazilliaon moneysdollar$$$ iPod!!!11"

(no offense to anyone who owns an iPod...)

similar mentality with my worn-out second-hand Nintendo DS versus buying a brand new DS Lite.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 10, 2007)

sasaki said:
			
		

> Also, Geek Bling can have practical functions unlike diamond-studded platinum jewelry.



CPUs with Spinners instead of fans.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Jan 10, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> I think it's just asking to get yourself robbed. It's bad enough that the white earbuds are a beacon these days.



Agreed. Although any cell phone is still a theft target, regardless of the brand.


----------



## Hanazawa (Jan 10, 2007)

crabby_the_frog said:
			
		

> Agreed. Although any cell phone is still a theft target, regardless of the brand.



Just don't steal any Sidekicks!


----------



## sasaki (Jan 10, 2007)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> crabby_the_frog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha. That link is still floating around? XD


----------



## sasaki (Jan 10, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> sasaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What, Cold cathodes, LED fans, Ram with a LCD display that tells you the temperature, timing, and frequency with the ability to add custom messages like "GTFO" and "Me > You" aren't enough??


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 10, 2007)

sasaki said:
			
		

> Arshes Nei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Add hydraulics and low rider suspension and you got yourself a nice PC!


----------



## Horrorshow (Jan 10, 2007)

My thoughts in picture form.







But this is just me; think whatever you please. ;D


----------



## sasaki (Jan 10, 2007)

Horrorshow said:
			
		

> My thoughts in picture form.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The iPhone will retail at five-hundred ninety-nine dollars!


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Jan 10, 2007)

sasaki said:
			
		

> The iPhone will retail at five-hundred ninety-nine dollars!



For the 8GiB. The 4GiB is $499.

/Not much better, but still...
//Waiting for a while after it comes out.


----------



## sasaki (Jan 11, 2007)

WelcomeTheCollapse said:
			
		

> ...



That was a reference to Sony's Kaz Hirai, if it wasn't obvious. I had no idea that that was really the price. XD






IT'S RIDGE RACER! RIIIIDGE RACER~!!!


----------



## sasaki (Jan 11, 2007)

Here's something funny. Cisco is suing Apple for trademark infringement. But this has been expected and known for some time. I actually read about Infogear's iPhone (which was registered in 1996) when rumors leaked about an Apple iPhone months ago.

Here's a link to the Linksys iPhone.


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Jan 11, 2007)

Eh, so what? The name doesn't matter in the slightest. Apple could call it anything it wants.

Plus, Cisco's case is fragile. They've been sitting on that trademark and not doing anything with it. There's nothing associated with the name. Apple has a full, working product.


----------



## roxy (Jan 11, 2007)

Phone looks awsome, not to thrilled about it being exclusive to singular never liked them to much. If I can get a good deal on a contract I'll probably get a 4gig.


----------



## Kiniel (Jan 12, 2007)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> my phone is a PHONE, my music player is a MUSIC PLAYER.
> 
> Unless something bizarre happens and I need to replace both of those things the very same day, I'm probably going to stick with my simple, inexpensive phone (and inexpensive plan that doesn't include the mp3 ringtones or internet access anyway) and my kickin' MP3-CD player.





			
				Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> I think it's just asking to get yourself robbed. It's bad enough that the white earbuds are a beacon these days.
> 
> So you get robbed, because they see it, are you gonna call 911 on your cell? Oh WAIT that's what they stole!



I think it begs the question:

I there such a thing as _too much technology_?  Seriously, do we really need a phone that also plays music, or a music player that's also a phone?  Where will it end?

I mean, I have to reserve judgment until the iPhone's actually in use, but it seems almost like _too_ much right now.  I have my phone, I like my phone.  I have my iPod, I like my iPod.  I'm not sure I want the same people in charge of both those things (nor do I want to lose my phone and implictly have lost my mp3 player... or vice-versa).  I'm inclined to say some things should just stay separate.


----------



## Aikon (Jan 13, 2007)

This reminds me of the PS3 video on youtube.  

"For the microtransaction ... $599!!...."

To the casual lawyer/doctor this would be swell, but it's way out of my league for a cell phone.  I have to be honest though, it does look cool.


----------



## yak (Jan 13, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=0cCg9wzu7RI

I like what i see, but the price is still just way too much....


----------



## tesfox (Jan 15, 2007)

I was looking at this last night and all I've got to say is:

The next 9 months will see me saving up about $1400, and buying a mac mini and an iPhone.

I read about this and was soon after sitting in a puddle of drool pawing at my monitor.

Essentially:  I WANT ONE!!

^.^

Seriously tho, this looks f*ing awesome and is the device I've been waiting for.  I can dump my cell, pda and ipod and get one device.


----------

